# Grow-out Tank



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Just some random pic's of some stuff currently in my grow-out/QT tank.


















Ceratostema rauhii









Peperomia perciliata









Platycerium bifucatum developing basal fronds.









Bulbophyllum membranaceum


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I was just thinking about this one earlier - how are you growing your Ceratostema rauhii? I'm thinking of trying this one for a future build but seems not a lot of people have success keeping it in a terrarium.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

dendrothusiast said:


> I was just thinking about this one earlier - how are you growing your Ceratostema rauhii? I'm thinking of trying this one for a future build but seems not a lot of people have success keeping it in a terrarium.



It is a pretty recent addition so time will tell, but I have in an area that is well ventilated.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking great! Are you coming to the meet-up this weekend?
Whats that fern with the red furry rhizomes?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Looking great! Are you coming to the meet-up this weekend?
> Whats that fern with the red furry rhizomes?


Davallia Sessilifolia - Thanks - I am going to try.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Roots said:


> It is a pretty recent addition so time will tell, but I have in an area that is well ventilated.


Cool, and the ventilation was also another factor I read about keeping that one in good condition. The sessilifolia is a really cool fern to put on top of the viv to grow on branches - the effect is insane.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

dendrothusiast said:


> Cool, and the ventilation was also another factor I read about keeping that one in good condition. The sessilifolia is a really cool fern to put on top of the viv to grow on branches - the effect is insane.


It has few long rhizomes that I tucked into the pot so they would root - it was not in the best shape when I got it.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the idea of hanging net pots on the sides of the tank in temp vivs. Love the plants.


----------



## beefyg (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice lookin plants!


----------

